# rc land master



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

from the movie damnation alley
i think this would be cool to build, but figging out the 3 tire system so they work just like the full size. i just have not fig. out.


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

someone made has made one. It was in radio controlled car action about 15years ago or so. I don't remember the year or which issue but was cool seeing the vehicle made after having watched the movie


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

I missed that issue.
i wonder if any who has it could scan the pages on just it.?


----------

